# Nissan or Dodge? Please help...



## Blacknight1229 (Feb 6, 2005)

I am planning on getting either a Nissan Sentra Se-R Spec V or a Dodge SRT-4 in the near future, but i cannot decide on which is better. My first thoughts were that the only advantages the Dodge had over the Nissan was the turbo. But i didnt want to go solely on that, so i tried researching. Unfortunately, my research wasnt thorough enough and im starting to think that i should just buy the Spec V and use the extra 3 - 4 grand from the price difference for aftermarket parts, or maybe even a turbo installation. I dont know which one to go with right now but i am leaning towards another sentra. What should i do? *Oh and please... if your going to reply dont jus say Nissan and thats it, i need reasons why i should or shouldn't go with either car*


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well if your looking for good stock performance I would go for the SRT. That and a couple Mopar upgrades would net you probably 50 more HP over stock. But I've heard about some reliability problems. Someone else should go more in depth.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Well if your looking for good stock performance I would go for the SRT.


i agree. its got more impressive #'s.

on the SRT, the rear suspension can handle sloppily and u dont get side airbags w/the sport seats. there were a few recalls regarding WOT stuttering and A/C performance, but most were problems were cured by 2005.

by the numbers its superior to the nissan but id drive both cars.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Actually with all of the success and the fact that it is long term tested as well as dyno proven, I would buy the Spec V and the PTI kit. Not only would you get to stick with Nissan, but you would have the novelty of a customized vehicle. Sometimes, having the more customized work is more impressive than a fast stock car. There are pros and cons of each but that is what I would personally do.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Just buy a turboed Z


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

wait, you can buy a turboed z???i thought they were all na stock


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

aftermarket support for the SRT is far superior to the sentra in every aspect. the engine is stronger, more powerful, and the thing can be made to handle better than a modded spec v even.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Tavel said:


> wait, you can buy a turboed z???i thought they were all na stock


I am guessing he is talking about the 300


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

if u r a nissan loyalist i actually _would_ recommend u get a used 300zx turbo. cheap to pick up and u would easily beat neons... 

and with rwd u could do some kickass drifts.
:cheers:


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Everything everybody else said save that the Spec V handles better then the SRT-4 IMO.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

yeah, now for something useful. 

historically, japanese cars handle better than american cars. the old addage "americans have no trouble making it fast in a straight line, but give em a few curves and they're lost".

i would go with the spec-v on that basis alone, i've never drivine a domestic with decent handling...even the ones that are supposed to have good handling.


----------



## Blacknight1229 (Feb 6, 2005)

thx for the input, im thinking i still wanna go with the Spec V based on the fact that im a corners guy and id much rather go fast in the corners than on a straight. about the 300zx, its appreciated but i am looking for a 2005 performer under 20000 (funny the SRT is over 20000) and something that wont kill me on insurance. The cars i came up with that i liked most were the SRT and the Spec V. so far i really think im gonna stick w/ the Nissan tho since after looking at it and giving it a thorough inspection it seems to fit me better. Thx again for the posts their much appreciated.

oh, and one more thing,... i was expecting u guys to be a lot more biased towards nissans, but ok...


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Doesn't do you any good for us to cram our opinions down your throat. We presented the facts of both cars so you could make your own decision.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

of course *I* added a subtle dose of subliminal messaging...lol


----------



## manny183 (Aug 21, 2003)

i've driven the nismo tune spec-v on a lil course. that spec-v handles like a champ!!! throttle response on that car was great off the turns. i know it was a stock car but it has a lot of potential. i've been in an srt-4 also. that car just has a lot of raw power. makes ur head snap back more than a wrx. can't go wrong with either. ur call. just test drive em both!!!


----------



## manny183 (Aug 21, 2003)

to correct my previous post i meant to say. i know its a lot different and stronger then a stock car, but it has a lot of potential.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

*It's really about what you want!*

It's not which is better, it's what you want to get out of a car and what you want to pay. Do you need 230hp? Are you willing to pay more to upgrade the suspension to handle the 230hp? The SRT-4 is a powerhouse indeed but with an inadequate suspension and other quality issues, it all goes back to my 2 questions.
For me the Spec V delivered the power and handling I wanted. I will do some autocross (driving schools and solo 2) and love winding country roads. Racing guys at stop lights or any kind of street racing is absolutely of no interest to me. The price I paid for the V was all I wanted to pay as well. While you can add horsepower and such to the V, I really didn't see a need for it. The V fulfilled all my needs and desires when I was car shopping. 
Have you driven both of them? That might help you as well because both cars are destinctly different.


----------



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

A freind of mine was going to get an SRT, it was alright but the suspension sucks. It had wheel hop like crazy


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

SRT guys like Energy Suspension as much as us SE-R guys. That is because we both have terrible wheel hop.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

1900 said:


> A freind of mine was going to get an SRT, it was alright but the suspension sucks. It had wheel hop like crazy


It makes no sense to go all out like that and then forget about the suspension.


----------

